# VBA - Access Formular Datenbereich in eine Excel Datei exportieren



## Fuchsei (30. Oktober 2012)

Hi User, 

Ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich eines Befehls in meiner .mdb. Ich habe ein Formular das Datensätze anzeigt und Filtert.

Ich habe eine Prozedur die über einen Button per Klick Ereignis aufgerufen wird. 
Diese Exportiert die aktuell angezeigten Werte des Formulars in Excel. Das funktioniert auch ziemlich gut. Leider wird aber alles exportiert, auch die Überschrift und Suchfelder die ich integriert habe. 

Der Code lautet: 


```
Private Sub formexport_Click()  'Excel Output

DoCmd.OutputTo acForm, Me.Name, "MicrosoftExcel(*.xls)", , True

End Sub
```

Nach Aufruf des Codes via Button sprang ein Dialog - Feld auf bei dem ich einen Namen vergeben konnte und dann begann der Export schon.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Code so zu erweitern das er nur den Datenbereich in Excel exportiert und die dazugehörigen Bezeichnungsfelder der Datenfelder. Sodass die Suchtextfelder und ähnliches nicht mit exportiert wird.

MFG
Fuchsei

End Sub


----------



## Zvoni (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du einen Recordset als Basis für deinen Datenbereich hast.
Wieso benutzt du nicht einfach ein "SELECT INTO"-Statement?


----------



## Fuchsei (2. November 2012)

Ok, wie würde das aussehen, tut mir leid ich bin relativ neu in der vb programmierung.


----------



## Zvoni (2. November 2012)

Google mal nach "SQL SELECT INTO", da wirst du sicher was finden.
Als zweite Option könntest du die "CopyFromRecordset"-Methode des Range-Objekts eines worksheet-Objekts benutzen
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/247412/de


----------

